
There still aren't enough tech workers, and enterprises are paying the price - JSeymourATL
http://www.cio.com/article/2982976/there-still-arent-enough-tech-workers-and-enterprises-are-paying-the-price.html
======
mindcrime
As others have pointed out, there isn't really a "shortage" in the general
sense. There's a "shortage of people will to do this for the amount I want to
pay". If you want to attract more talented people to IT, pay more.

And on a related note: more businesses should "play the long game" and hire
junior level / inexperienced people, and provide serious mentoring, on-the-job
training, and help groom them to advance. The refusal of firms to help their
staff grow and develop is, IMO, a big part of the reason why we have the move
to the "gig economy". It would also help if companies treated employees as
_people_ not some fungible commodity, where developers can be swapped in and
out like cogs in a machine.

~~~
bediger4000
_It would also help if companies treated employees as people not some fungible
commodity_

Large companies can't do this: they're too wedded to the idea of "human
resources", where any job can be filled by any human with the appropriate SAP
title, and managing by drug tests, and other non-human-judgement processes.

